# Hi all Some RCZ TT Facts



## RCZ White (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi all I was shocked to see how unpleasant some of your comments were so I thought I should add some facts to even it all out.
RCZ to TT
Power loses, just.
Torque loses, just.
Handling loses.
Appearance? Wow depends on your viewpoint and angle, front loses but rear quarter wins in my opinion.
Interior quality loses.
Unique visual features wins on the spars
Rarity wins, 7 white, 2 blue, 1 silver, 1 red, 1 black TT's on today's 200 mile drive but only 1 black RCZ.
Space in boot wins.
Space on rear seats wins.
Residuals wins.
Warranty wins.
Price wins, my £24750 RCZ would cost £32750 as an equivalent TT and even then it would not have front parking sensor, auto lights or auto dimming rear view mirror.
You love the TT but I cannot justify £8000 because it's an Audi and handles a little bit better, I don't go on circuits. :roll:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh not this again lol


----------



## orbix (Apr 20, 2009)

Front parking sensor :lol:


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

"Power loses,
Torque loses,
Handling loses."

Q.E.D.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

orbix said:


> Front parking sensor :lol:


eyes?


----------



## RCZ White (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm so glad someone in the UK can afford to waste their money and can see over bonnets to the bumper amazing.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Quality - Audi 1 - Peugeot - 0 

I owned a Peugeot once - Never again :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

You registered on a TT forum to talk about your french car?

Weird.

If it's that good, why do you have to register on other forums begging people to like it?

It's a Peugeot. End of story.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

RCZ White said:


> Rarity wins, 7 white, 2 blue, 1 silver, 1 red, 1 black TT's on today's 200 mile drive but only 1 black RCZ.


Hold that thought and check in 10 years time, I bet the TT will still outnumber them.

If you want to cut off your nose to spite your face, stick with your pug :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol: mate it a Peugeot =









DAZ


----------



## RCZ White (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice grammar and some very tasteful mods :lol:


----------



## RCZ White (Jul 7, 2010)

triplefan said:


> RCZ White said:
> 
> 
> > Rarity wins, 7 white, 2 blue, 1 silver, 1 red, 1 black TT's on today's 200 mile drive but only 1 black RCZ.
> ...


As I said exclusive


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Bye


----------



## RCZ White (Jul 7, 2010)

Bye
And have fun :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I like the look of the RCZ forum 

LINK


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I like the link T3RBO :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Me too! :lol:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> I like the look of the RCZ forum
> 
> LINK


Rob your so naughty :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> I like the look of the RCZ forum
> 
> LINK


LOL Robb

I think it is pretty childish to register on a TT forum and start trying to compare the two - there is no comparison :roll:

The Pug will be worth the same as a 10 year old TT within a couple of years and as said by quite a few "it is a Peugeot" which unfortunately automatically equals turd in this day and age, they have produced a few decent cars in the past - the past being the operative word.

Charlie


----------



## RCZ White (Jul 7, 2010)

At 62% predicted residual at 3 years that is incorrect


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I had a look at one of these today, i like them even the inside looks cool not the usual cheap plastic crap. Shame it has a Peugeot badge though.


----------



## seadragontt240 (Feb 18, 2010)

Funny they had to make it look like a TT though (copycats), sort of like Jag XF copying the Aston Martin. Had a Pug once too, never again.

RCZ might be rare because hardly anyone will buy one maybe 

I will keep my MK1 QS over the RCZ any day, they hated it on Fifth Gear or whatever show it was featured on recently


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Glad the warranty is good. I have a feeling it will come in handy.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

RCZ White said:


> Hi all I was shocked to see how unpleasant some of your comments were so I thought I should add some facts to even it all out.
> RCZ to TT
> Power loses, just.
> Torque loses, just.
> ...


Just read this again.

So basically your saying that it's slower, with less power and torque, handles worse, the interior is worse and looks are the same? Your reasons for choosing it seem to be based on rear leg room and boot space by the looks? Have you tried the Citroen C5 or possibly a Picasso?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Hark said:


> RCZ White said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all I was shocked to see how unpleasant some of your comments were so I thought I should add some facts to even it all out.
> ...


Ha ha ha, yeah I love this, hi all erm I've just compared and the TT is better in every single way but my car is bigger so why does your car cost more.

What an absolute dick!

Oh and rarity, ooops, guys wait a minute, there's more of a car that's been out for 5 years on the road than there is of one that's been out 5 months! Moron!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

HarkJust read this again.
So basically your saying that it's slower said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> DAZ


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

In all honesty i love the RCZ...makes me feel soooo good about owning the TT


----------



## RCZ White (Jul 7, 2010)

As I first said unpleasant and it certainly confirmed what I thought and why I posted. I cannot understand why I'm a dick for complementing you on your TT's, is it really because your embarrassed that they are not not really VFM? I cannot understand why one of you has a Duke SP as your image, don't you have a car? :lol:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

RCZ White said:


> As I first said unpleasant and it certainly confirmed what I thought and why I posted. I cannot understand why I'm a dick for complementing you on your TT's, is it really because your embarrassed that they are not not really VFM? I cannot understand why one of you has a Duke SP as your image, don't you have a car? :lol:


I do apologise, dick is a little bit rude of me, however the comment was clearly not down to the fact that you 'complemented' our TT's, but more because of the way you went about doing so.

I'm not sure what VFM is so can't comment on that I'm afraid? And also I didn't realise our images had to be of your choosing? I'm sure if you decide to check everybody's then with your reckoning only about half of the people here have cars!


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

I see that Auto Express have voted the RCZ coupe of the year - beating the TT


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

RCZ White said:


> I cannot understand why one of you has a Duke SP as your image, don't you have a car? :lol:


Says the man with no pic


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Its called jumping on the back of an ICONIC masterstroke in car design RCZ White, that is the"TT".
The surprise to me is that it appears that it is left to AUDI devotee's on this forum to counter "PUGS"
counterfeit effort. It would be interesting to find out if their had been any legal mudslinging from
VAG Ingolstad, and also more from German forum members.
Your points of view are truly wasted as are ours because at the end of all the arguments the car
alone (TT) is the original marque of its type and no other, time will tell.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

whats the deal with this guy why register on a TT forum and talk about the RCZ.

I dont think its a terrible car but to sum it up Its slower, has worse handling, looks worse, is equally as impractical, has a cheaper interior, is produced by a lesser brand. Regardless what the expected residuals are that wont be the reality, once the next fashion statement car comes out in a year or two dealers will be offering them with massive discounts just to shift them.

I'v read in magazines that the RCZ will do for Peugeot what the TT done for Audi, I cant quite understand this because audi always made luxury cars, the cheapest car audi ever made before the TT was the A3 a premium hatchback, Peugeot on the other hand have always been known for making cheap hatchbacks eg the 107 which can be bought for 6 grand new :roll:

Must add the RCZ forum looks fun, I would register but Im much too busy with the rover 100 appreciation society :lol:


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Just a thought, is it a guy. :?: FRONT PARKING SENSORS.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I really like them I think it is a great car I might part ex the TT for one


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> I like the look of the RCZ forum
> 
> LINK


Superb Rob :lol:


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry to butt into this conversation but after reading an article on one of these a few weeks ago, I feel I would raise a few points:

Did you know the RCZ's chief designer drives a 3 series BMW :lol: & lists the peugeot 206 as one of peugeots best designs of all time. IMO that speaks for itself really.

Why someone would come onto an Audi forum to rant on about an RCZ is beyond me, however maybe some of the designers personality has rubbed up on RCZ White whilst driving his new car.


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> I really like them I think it is a great car I might part ex the TT for one


 Part ex a 3.2 in order to obtain an RCZ  I thought they were the bee's knee's of the TT world,
Obviously not.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTMBTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I really like them I think it is a great car I might part ex the TT for one
> ...


No that would be the mk1 quattro sport 
:wink:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

RCZ White said:


> I'm so glad someone in the UK can afford to waste their money and can see over bonnets to the bumper amazing.


Well looks like you've just wasted your money :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTMBTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I really like them I think it is a great car I might part ex the TT for one
> ...


I heard that they were biodegradeable so I thought I'd do my bit for the planet


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTMBTT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 Humble apologies Y/TT, so where does that place the 3.2 Mk2 ???


----------

